# Rick Warren's New Bible Library 7.0



## Robin (Nov 27, 2005)

WORDsearch president, Randy Beck, said his organization's partnership with Warren's Purpose Driven Ministries makes perfect sense. "The stated purpose of WORDsearch - to serve those who preach and teach to change lives - along with our product function and electronic library of books and Bibles have all been directly influenced by Rick Warren," he said. "It's a great privilege to use our technical and management talents to serve his ministry. Rick commented a few years ago that preaching was, by definition, aimed at changing lives. Otherwise, it would just be lecturing. We took our purpose of serving those who preach and teach to change lives from that insight."

"It saves times as well. If I had to go to each of these books and look things up it would take much longer. And I don't even have most of the books so that would even make it more difficult and time-consuming. " ---Art Good, pastor of Fish Lake Assembly of God Church outside of Walkerton, Ind., speaking about the benefits of the new Rick Warren's Bible Library


Sources:
http://www.pastors.com/article.asp?ArtID=8864
http://www.pastors.com/pcom/software/RWBL.asp


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 27, 2005)

. . . yawn,

another $200 "tool" to help spread PDL rhetoric. My advise, as a veteran software engineer and serious student of the Word. By Accordance (www.accordancebible.com).


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 27, 2005)

Accordance is okay. But, Bibleworks and Logos Scholar/Silver is my preference.


----------



## CalsFarmer (Nov 27, 2005)

Like I said in a previous post...ya'll give Warren WAY TOO MUCH AIRTIME.


----------



## BrianBowman (Nov 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LawrenceU_
> Accordance is okay. But, Bibleworks and Logos Scholar/Silver is my preference.



Really. In my boat Accordance simply rocks! But hey, what do I know, I've only been designing/writing complex software for 23 years now.


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 27, 2005)

Brian, I appreciate your expertise. I'm merely stating personal preference for daily ministry and research use.


----------

